# Lodging in Avila or Pismo beach for [this summer]



## hsintang (May 4, 2015)

Kind of late for planning a family of 4 weekend gateway [this summer.]  Most of the nice (and reasonable priced) resorts are sold out already.  I can get a 2 bedroom at Dolphin bay resort (Pismo) for $1500 (2 nights),  one king suite at Sycamore Mineral spring resort for $900, and a studio rental from San Luis Bay inn owner for $600 (3 nights).

Any local TUGGERs that can comment on these options?  We will be driving from the Bay area, so have quite flexibility.

Thanks in advance,
Yvette


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2015)

Hi Yvette - I deleted the dates from your post, so that it doesn't appear to be an Ad.


----------



## hsintang (May 4, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Yvette - I deleted the dates from your post, so that it doesn't appear to be an Ad.



[Please see pm]


----------



## presley (May 4, 2015)

I haven't been to any of those, but the reviews of San Luis Bay are very good. There is a description of the studio units in one of the trip reports in the Tug reviews. The person was staying in a one or two bedroom, but looked at the studios while they were being cleaned. They sound nice and the price is less than the others you are considering and it looks like you'll get an extra night staying in the studio vs. the other places you are considering.


----------



## Tacoma (May 4, 2015)

We stayed at San Luis Bay Inn a few years back and loved it. Avila beach is lovely and quiet and has a very small town. Feels upscale and there is a pier nearby with at least one restaurant. It is a few miles off the main highway and there is a lovely farmers market nearby. Pismo beach is a crowded area has a young crowd and seedier businesses like tattoo parlours. Even my teenage daughter at the time sensed it was edgier. It is very close to the main highway so I think even people driving by are likely to stop. That said, they are so close together that I would take the best accommodations but spend most of my time in the Avila area. Also loved the farmers market at San Luis Obispo that runs one night a week. 

Joan


----------



## hsintang (May 4, 2015)

Thank you both.  I made a cancelable reservation for the Sycamore resort for the private hot spring tub, but will continue search a larger San Luis Bay inn unit.  My kids are teens, and it probably will be 'too cozy' in a studio.  I decided to stay near Avila based on Joan's comment 



Thanks again,
Yvette


----------



## Tacoma (May 5, 2015)

Let me know if you agree with my assessment when you get back. Next year I will likely stay in Pismo since worldmark has units there so it will be relatively easy for me to get. I will however be hanging out in Avila a lot of the time.

Joan


----------



## hsintang (May 5, 2015)

Will do!  I plan to sign up kids for surfing lessons, maybe kayak around Morro bay and cycling around Pismo beach area.  Any good restaurant suggestions?



Tacoma said:


> Let me know if you agree with my assessment when you get back. Next year I will likely stay in Pismo since worldmark has units there so it will be relatively easy for me to get. I will however be hanging out in Avila a lot of the time.
> 
> Joan


----------



## humor_monger (May 6, 2015)

*Places to eat Morro Bay to Pismo*



hsintang said:


> Will do!   Any good restaurant suggestions?



There are 2 places at the end of the road by and on the pier at San Luis Bay. The first is Fat Cats which was good the first time but has been inconsistent after that. The other is at the end of the wharf at Old Port Inn. The views are great and the food is pretty good.

Pismo has several great places. My wife and her friends had a memorable meal at  F McLintocks Saloon & Dining. They are a small chain, but great place for a steak and a fun place to eat.

We ate years ago at Rosa's Italian Restaurant. Either here or Giuseppe's Cucina Italiana if you want Italian. 

Down by the wharf is Splash, famous for clam chowder. The problem is the line is usually down the street. The good news is they have two other locations in SLO without the long lines.

Seafood is the Cracked Crab and one of their buckets. If you should get as far south as Grove Beach, try Garlands Hamburgers for lunch. They have one of the best hot pastrami sandwiches I've ever had.

Morro Bay has Great American Fish Company at the water. 

When in doubt, go to Tripadvisor!

Bruce


----------



## VegasBella (May 7, 2015)

Sycamore Mineral Springs is very nice. A bit romantic, so not necessarily good for kids but I'm sure teens will be fine. There's no much really walking distance from it though. 

San Luis Inn studios are reportable very large. It's probably fine for the whole family. They have two types of studios, one larger than the other but I believe they're all pretty big. 

There's a good Thai place in Pismo. Also a natural foods breakfast brunch place. Sorry can't remember names right now but both are on the Main Street just off the freeway. 

SLO farmers markets are Thursday nights. It's a big to-do and isn't just about fresh produce. It's kind of a must-see. Bring gum for gum alley.


----------



## hsintang (May 7, 2015)

Thank you both for the restaurant suggestions...  I am really looking forward to this holiday weekend gateway now...


----------



## hsintang (Jul 8, 2015)

Reporting back about our trip last weekend.  We ended up staying at the Pismo lighthouse suite where the ocean front king suites are over 900sf.  We kind of glad about the choice during this very busy weekend since parking in downtown Pismo was impossible for the July 4 festival.  We pretty much walked everywhere that day and watched fireworks from our balcony.
I saw the Worldmark resort at Pismo; it's very close to downtown Pismo, although it's not oceanfront, I would think there are many ocean view units.

We dined two places that are famous for their clam chowders: Splash Cafe in Pismo and Giovanni Fish market in Morro Bay.  Both had a long line, and the chowders are good but different.  The crab/shrimp topping Splash offered is our favorite.  Highly recommend Ventana grill; delicious food, generous portion, and excellent service.
We took a boat tour at Avila beach and Kids had a surfing lesson at Pismo.  Avila definitely is a quieter town...  we should return for a longer stay


----------



## ailin (Jul 8, 2015)

hsintang said:


> We took a boat tour at Avila beach and Kids had a surfing lesson at Pismo.



Which boat tour did you do and how did you like it?  I was looking at the Seaweed Express, but not sure if it will be too thrilling for my little kids (who will be 4 and 7).


----------



## hsintang (Jul 8, 2015)

ailin said:


> Which boat tour did you do and how did you like it?  I was looking at the Seaweed Express, but not sure if it will be too thrilling for my little kids (who will be 4 and 7).



We did a private tour with Seaweed Express.  Captain Lee can customize your interests and needs.  We got to see the actions of sea lions and otters and learned their behaviors.  I would recommend to any age group.
My other option was a sail boat tour, but the price differences ($150 vs. 480 for the private boat) made the choice easier...

BTW, we booked 11AM tour when the fog is normally gone...  You will need a jacket no matter how hot the weather is 

Enjoy.


----------



## ailin (Jul 9, 2015)

hsintang said:


> We did a private tour with Seaweed Express.  Captain Lee can customize your interests and needs.  We got to see the actions of sea lions and otters and learned their behaviors.  I would recommend to any age group.
> My other option was a sail boat tour, but the price differences ($150 vs. 480 for the private boat) made the choice easier...
> 
> BTW, we booked 11AM tour when the fog is normally gone...  You will need a jacket no matter how hot the weather is
> ...



Sounds great!  It's definitely on the to do list now.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 9, 2015)

You may also enjoy getting some fresh apple cider or picking fruit.
http://www.winecoastcountry.com/apple-season-opens-in-the-avila-valley/

If you're lucky you may spot some Humpback whales. My mom lives in the area and just walked out on the Avila pier to take photos. She got excellent photos of the whales just from the pier. She didn't even have to get on a boat! See someone else's photos here:
http://www.sanluisobispo.com/2015/06/15/3680605/humpback-whales-feed-in-avila.html

And again, your teens will like Farmer's Market on Thursday nights in San Luis Obispo. It's half farmer's market and half festival.


----------



## hsintang (Jul 9, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> If you're lucky you may spot some Humpback whales. My mom lives in the area and just walked out on the Avila pier to take photos. She got excellent photos of the whales just from the pier. She didn't even have to get on a boat! See someone else's photos here:
> http://www.sanluisobispo.com/2015/06/15/3680605/humpback-whales-feed-in-avila.html
> 
> .



The whales are more into the ocean now....  They were in the pier area about 3 weeks ago according to Captain Lee...


----------

